

DHH shows code from "Basecamp Next" rewrite & reveals their caching strategies - aantix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkLVl3gpJP4#t=33m30s

======
aantix
The most interesting portion comes at the end; he shows off his caching digest
functionality (DHH made the first commit to this project last Wednesday).
<https://github.com/rails/cache_digests>

Prior to the caching digest, they (37signals) maintained a version number for
each cached partial. Whenever a partial changed, the version number (and all
parent encapsulating partials) had to be bumped so that users would receive
the latest view update.

Now the partials that are cached store an associated md5 of their contents. If
the md5's don't match, the view cache is automatically invalidated and
regenerated. Brilliant.

